# Male rats for adoption ASAP in NE PA (but will travel)



## samanthabrat (Mar 21, 2010)

I have several young adult male rats needing new homes asap. No pics currently but please email me if you are seriously interested & i can try to get them. There are some standard fur, dumbo & rexes available. My email is [email protected]. In northeast PA but I am willing to travel to get them into homes!


----------

